# 2010 List...



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh that list sounds awesome. I cant wait to see the window facade with stained glass windows!! Along with animated flying skeletons. This year I am working on effects. I did two coffins last year, one toe pincer and one ground breaker. I learned how to make them here out of pallets. This year I want to make a really good low lying fog thingy and one more animated piece. Good luck with your list and pleeeease post as you come along*


----------

